# 6" lift kit, 2013 XMR 1,000



## Boggs (May 28, 2013)

I am new to this site, but wanted some help on making the right choice. I am looking at a 6" lift Kits for my 2013 XMR 1,000. I found one on State line Customs. If anyone has any advice on the quality and what tire size I would be able to run with this system would be a great help. I sent an email to SLC and they didn't know what would be the biggest size tire because they haven't installed the lift on a unit like mine.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Do. Not. Buy. From. SLC. 


CATVOS, Outkast, S3, these are the builders I would trust.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yeah check out jody at outlast fabworx. He is doing some canned ham stuff now. Great lifts. You should be able to run 31's or 32's easy with that much lift and forward arms.


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 19, 2011)

I got one of the Super ATV 6" lifts for my 2014 XMR. I've had no problems. They advertise that you can fit up to 36" tires on their lift... I have 32.5 OL2's on mine though.


----------



## Boggs (May 28, 2013)

*6" lift*

I went with CATVOS, a little pricey with the Turner Eagles but I think worth it. Now comes the hard part (installing)


----------

